

Tell HN: Google just updated the page rank for all sites - vaksel

It looks like Google updated the page rank.<p>How did everyone do? I went from 0 to 5 :)
======
Shamiq
Vaskel, what's your site?

~~~
vaksel
<http://styleguidance.com>

~~~
anigbrowl
I totally expected this to be about best practices for code indentation and
stuff like that.

~~~
vaksel
if I saw the domain, I'd probably think it was a CSS resource site

~~~
anigbrowl
You're...mocking me, aren't you.

~~~
vaksel
hehe, no..just seeing where you were coming from

